# What is wrong with this frog's nose?



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I went to one of my state's aquariums yesterday, and I was very eager to look at the dart exhibit. When I came to the tank, though, I saw these two frogs and I was especially worried about the one on the right.










Is that nose rub? Should I attempt to call the aquarium staff's attention to this frog or is this normal for terribilis? I've never kept these big guys before, but I wasn't expecting the front of the nose of any dart to look like transparent jelly.

(Also, is the frog on the left supposed to have a hanging pouch on its throat like that? I've seen male frogs with dark patches on their throats before -- is this something similar?)

Best,
Ash


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks to be some sort of nose rub . But what the hell is next to him a hippo!!!!!


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

The one on the right has nose rub but it doesn't look to bad. If it gets infected and turns white it would be much more of a problem. The one on the left has some sort of bloat or possibly parasites. I am not a vet so this is just my opinion.


----------

